# Chevy 4500 dump truck



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

Ok so today i went and looked at a 4500 chevy kodiak, It is 2wd,has the 8.1 gas motor,manual options. Has central hydro with under tailgate spreader and 10ft fisher mc plow, My question is that it is a 2004 with 90k on the odometer and the guy is asking 21,000. is this a good price???


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

You have to look around and see what others are listed for. Here is one from WI.

http://madison.craigslist.org/bfs/3392086523.html


----------



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

thanks! Haven't really found anything even close and that one is pretty much right on.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Not the worst price in the world. But these truck are simply glorified pick up trucks. Gm did a real bad job on these. We have done injectors on one of ours twice and the gas one has had problems for the last year. Computers are above the wheel wells and takes a beeting from road salt


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

R.J.B.;1512211 said:


> thanks! Haven't really found anything even close and that one is pretty much right on.


What are you looking to do with the truck? I have a C6500 for sale. Are you set on a 4500?


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I'd go with a early 2000 6500. Plowing power house that actually turns way better than u would think


----------



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

i am going to use it for plowing,salting for winter then going to use it for mulch and gravel deliveries for a buddy of mine. And towing an excavator for him. Can u send me pics of your 6500?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

R.J.B.;1512818 said:


> i am going to use it for plowing,salting for winter then going to use it for mulch and gravel deliveries for a buddy of mine. And towing an excavator for him. Can u send me pics of your 6500?


It's listed in the for sale threads on here. I'm asking for $24500 in hopes of selling before winter. It will haul 6 tons legally. It's a great truck, you should seriously consider it for all you plan on doing. here's the link:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=137464


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I'd go for it for a couple of reasons.

If your not looking to get a CDL.

If yes, then you can plate the truck for 16k (which is around what the GVWR is) and haul a 10k trailer and stay under CDL.

Or, plate it for 20k, which is doable for that truck and pull a very small trailer.

As for the make and model.

I drive a C3500HD with the 8.1 and it's a beast of a motor. It does way more than I expected it to and is a great plow truck.

It has a 9' fisher plow with pro-wings and does great. After our 12" blizzard a couple of seasons back, it got worked and did great. My sub with a couple of tractors was amazed at the power the truck has when I would blow through some extremely tall drifts and keep pushing the pile to the end of the run.



.....


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

White Gardens;1512907 said:


> I'd go for it for a couple of reasons.
> 
> If your not looking to get a CDL.
> 
> ...


If the trailer is 10k GVWR then the truck won't matter if it 16k or 26k GVWR.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

cretebaby;1513091 said:


> If the trailer is 10k GVWR then the truck won't matter if it 16k or 26k GVWR.


But isn't the combined gvwr of 26k the limit to CDL?

Correct me if I'm wrong.

....


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

White Gardens;1513211 said:


> But isn't the combined gvwr of 26k the limit to CDL?


It is when the trailer is over 10k GVWR.

Trailer under 10k doesn't need a CDL untilt he tow vehicle is over 26k.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

cretebaby;1513251 said:


> It is when the trailer is over 10k GVWR.
> 
> Trailer under 10k doesn't need a CDL untilt he tow vehicle is over 26k.


Hmmm, I always thought that the combined weight of the vehicle and trailer in tow dictated the CDL rule.

Might have to look into that. Even though my 10k trailer is enough, might give me another option when getting a different truck.

....


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I think your right if I'm reading this correctly.

Just saw this on the Illinois DMV.

Class A — Combination of vehicles with a GCWR* of 26,001 or more pounds, providing the GVWR of the vehicle being towed is in excess of 10,000 pounds.


.....


----------



## JOEC (Oct 12, 2004)

I have a 03 4500 and its a beast. We have 36000 miles on it. Someone gave me 24,000 I'd let it go. Plow,under tail gate and central hydraulics. It cost 60,000 plus for a truck like that now a days. These are all reasonable prices.


----------

